# How to Remove Fast Jet on Echo PPF-280/SRM-280 Carb?



## Paul Bunions (Apr 23, 2019)

I have an Echo PPF-280 pruner with a carb problem (Walbro WYK-233A). It idles fine but bogs when I accelerate. I don't even have to check. I know ethanol gas did it in.

Because the Echo warranty on carbs is worthless, I have no fears concerning working on the carb myself. I believe I can get the carb working if I remove the fast jet and soak everything in carb cleaner.

Problem: I don't know how to get it out. There is some kind of cap down in a hole in the carb. Any ideas?

I already bought an identical carb for $14 or so. The Echo/Walbro version is $100, and the Chinese job I bought comes with a fuel filter, spark plug, a gasket, and fuel lines, so I feel like I'm better off buying another new Chinese carb instead of going to a repair center if I have problems in the future.

I want to get the Echo carb working so I can save $14 if the Chinese carb dies.


----------



## Paul Bunions (Apr 23, 2019)

The Chinese carb is great. You have to cut some metal off the tab that holds the throttle cable, but that's a quick job. It appears that it's exactly like the Echo carb, except it has a fast needle you can actually adjust.

And it costs $11.

And you get a bunch of stuff with it.


----------



## BGE541 (Oct 13, 2019)

You can adj the fast on the 280 just take a Shindaiwa small D adjuster tool. It end up working for you?


----------

